# Can I get a refund?



## Dove101 (18 Jun 2008)

Bought my DD her first pair of shoes cost €48 euro expensive I know but she had to wear shoes with good support.  Anyhow they were white with a red design on them within 24 hours the red design had worn of them and they looked awful.  I rang the shop to let them know as it will be another day or so before I can get to the shop the manager told me she will give me a credit note.

I don't want a credit note as they were the only shoes the fitted DD plus they were faulty in my opinion and just want my money back.


----------



## Diziet (18 Jun 2008)

Go to the shop and insist on your money back. Preferably at a busy time.


----------



## tallpaul (18 Jun 2008)

What's a DD???


----------



## NicolaM (18 Jun 2008)

I think it's "Darling Daughter". Same realm as  DH (Dear Heart), found in many mum/ mum to be and parenting forums 

Nicola


----------



## Humpback (18 Jun 2008)

The law says that you can be offered a repair, a refund or a replacement. It's within the shops rights to offer you any of the 3, and normally shops will insist on repair first, then replace and only refund as a last resort.

Unfortunately, if they offer repair as the first option, you'll pretty much have to accept this.


----------



## sandrat (18 Jun 2008)

how do you repair a missing pattern? replacement is likely to have the same problem. Goods are faulty so you can get a refund. they are pretending that a credit note is a refund and its not. demand a refund


----------



## Sue Ellen (18 Jun 2008)

I bought an expensive pair of shoes for my daughter many moons ago and they were faulty.  When I returned them to the shop they would not entertain my complaint.

I wrote to the manufacturer in the UK and they requested that I return the shoes for testing.  For pig iron and to prove a point I posted the shoes back to them.  They tested them and confirmed that they were faulty.  I think they gave me a refund rather than a new pair of shoes.


----------



## efm (19 Jun 2008)

NicolaM said:


> I think it's "Darling Daughter". Same realm as DH (Dear Heart), found in many mum/ mum to be and parenting forums
> 
> Nicola


 
I know this is way off topic but I always thought that DH was Darling Husband - a lot of those threads on magicmum now make sense


----------



## NicolaM (19 Jun 2008)

This is off topic too: Some of those forums are really good for info for people, but I have to say,I *hate* those abbreviations!! They make my skin a bit crawly.
PS it's entirely possible that DH could also possible mean Darling Husband, not sure 

Nicola

PS Dove, you should insist on a refund: as above, same problem will happen with another pair, you can't repair them, and you are not required to accept a credit note for faulty goods


----------



## tallpaul (19 Jun 2008)

Why can't they say husband/wife/son/daughter without the stupid abbreviation?? The English language is going down the tubes...


Anyway the OP might contend that the shoes were not fit for purpose and is entitled to either a refund or replacement (of the three Consumer R's). Repair does not seem to be an option here.


----------



## Mel (19 Jun 2008)

tallpaul said:


> Why can't they say husband/wife/son/daughter without the stupid abbreviation?? The English language is going down the tubes...
> 
> 
> Anyway the OP might contend that the shoes were not fit for purpose and is entitled to either a refund or replacement (of the three Consumer R's). Repair does not seem to be an option here.


 
I think you should say Original Poster not that stupid abbreviation. The English language is indeed going down the tubes


----------



## BOXtheFOX (19 Jun 2008)

tallpaul said:


> What's a DD???


 
Direct Debit.


----------



## rmelly (19 Jun 2008)

NicolaM said:


> I *hate* those abbreviations!! They make my skin a bit crawly.


 
Agreed. I always assumed DH was 'd'other half'


----------



## sam h (19 Jun 2008)

> [broken link removed]





> You do not have to take a credit note if your complaint is covered by the Sale of Goods Act. You can insist on a refund, a replacement or a repair.


 
Getting back to the OP & her DD , the Sale of Goods Act deals with this. She is entitled to a full refund and does not have to take a credit note. The shoes are clearly faulty and she is entitled to choose to buy elsewhere.

Brinf them back & when they offer the credit note, politely refuse and say thay you would rather a full refund instead - shops often offer a credit note, knowing full well that the person does not have to accept it & generally will give it without quibble. If they refuse, quote the act.



> Agreed. I always assumed DH was 'd'other half'


 love it!!


----------



## sandrat (19 Jun 2008)

i thought it meant dumb husband...


----------



## Seagull (19 Jun 2008)

Husband's aren't dumb. They're quite capable of talking, but don't like to interrupt.


----------



## sandrat (19 Jun 2008)

they don't like doing much else either


----------



## iggy (20 Jun 2008)

BOXtheFOX said:


> Direct Debit.


Bra size?.... (DD)


----------



## iggy (20 Jun 2008)

BOXtheFOX said:


> Direct Debit.


 (DD)...bra size innit?


----------

